# VAW-116 fun video



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

The fine sailors and airmen of VAW-116 put together this fun little video using Outkast's Hey Ya. Not my favorite song by a long stretch, but they were pretty clever. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEkYqL9n7vo_


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2006)

And this proves that a six month deployment will turn the strongest, toughest, mentally stable individuals in our Armed Forces into complete and utter morons and meatballs....

If u notice, most of them are Airedales, and most of them are Greenshirts.... Freakin Deck Apes.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

can't stand the song but did find that ammusing........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2006)

I hate the song as well, although it is quite funny. There is also this one they did: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqaWdkdFb3Y_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> If u notice, most of them are Airedales, and most of them are Greenshirts.... Freakin Deck Apes.......


hehehe - notice the mechs "just chillin."  Greenshirts - just a half of notch below a Redshirt (AO). 

See whats at the "bowels of the boat!"

Dan that Avatar is killin me!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hehe... That avatar rocks for those who despise Mr. Scientology Cruise...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

annother great one gnomey.............


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

hay does anyone know where i can download the pump it song PLEASE the video clip love it


----------

